# Crabbing



## njreloader (Jul 21, 2005)

My grandson is in Myrtle Beach now and he called me and asked I knew of any places he could go crabbing. I told him I didn't but would try to find out. He is staying in North Myrtle beach near Rt. 22. Is there any place near by he can do some crabbing. Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

there are already a few posts on this subject. you should search and read through them for some more detailed answers, but, anywhere in the marsh in murrells inlet will work. there is a popular spot on atlantic ave. in garden city. also, i dont get up towards N Myrtle that much, but i would think that you could crab somewhere in the inlets up there.


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

here are the threads i was talking about. some good info in these on where to crab and what to use and technique. 

http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?t=78046

http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?t=78237


----------

